# does something like this exist....



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi folks

kinda looking for my first accoustic and I have this idea of what Im looking for but I dont know if it exists.

First , I'm not too commfortable with the body thinckness of a regular accoustic but I have discovered
this PARLOR type accoustic that seems to be very much the body type that I will like.

Second , and actualy important to me, I realy realy like thinner type necks. Actualy anthing that isnt a baseball bat should do fine.

Third, a nice body cut to reach the higher strings would be nice but not manditory.

I dont think I would be opposed to a clasical string type accoustic but I realy dont know about that till I see it.

So....whats out there that comes close ...middle of the road price range would be perfect ( not cheap but not high end either.)

all input appreciated.
G.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a mass produced parlour size with a cutaway. And most seem to be 12-fret models. One of the nicest parlours that I've played was a Seagull - and it was a 14-fret. If you were willing to go just a bit larger on the body size, I would think it would be much easier to find one with a cutaway. In my experience though, I find that in the middle-of-the-road price range, a cutaway typically robs a lot of volume/tone.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Art & Lutherie make a cutaway Folk guitar, it is slightly larger than the Parlour yet smaller than their regular size, They are currently listed at Tom Lee Music for $469.00. They have a cedar top, wild cherry sides and back and a silver leaf maple neck, I tried one liked it and went home to think about it, the little one was gone when I went back. He who hesitates loses. I have no connection with Tom Lee other than as an occasional customer.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you have the cash, check with Taylor--maybe one of their Baby Taylors would work for you.
They do custom orders.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are some Blueridge guitars that come in the size you are looking for but no cutaway. 

http://www.maurysmusic.com/blueridge_0_guitars?b=1


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It might be tough to find a parlor sized guitar with a cutaway.

Not a parlor size, but I picked up a Yamaha NXT 700 a while back.

Nice guitar, not a cannon, by any means.
This is the thinner version, the other is regular thickness.
One note though, a classical will have a wider neck than regular acoustic.

This model was under $600, taxes in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

These may fit your bill.

kijiji Whitby $190
Ibanez Tallman










kijiji Mississauga $300
Fender Stratacoustic.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a mass produced parlour size with a cutaway.


Larrivee makes a parlor guitar with a cutaway.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

dradlin said:


> Larrivee makes a parlor guitar with a cutaway.


I imagine that would be a sweet little instrument!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

thanks so much for the replies so far ...
lots of info to follow up on...

G.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Art & Lutherie make a cutaway Folk guitar, it is slightly larger than the Parlour yet smaller than their regular size, They are currently listed at Tom Lee Music for $469.00. They have a cedar top, wild cherry sides and back and a silver leaf maple neck, I tried one liked it and went home to think about it, the little one was gone when I went back. He who hesitates loses. I have no connection with Tom Lee other than as an occasional customer.


I've played that model more than a few times, gone away, came back, repeat, etc.

It's got a wonderful feel to it, very comfortable to hold and play, but it certainly loses a lot in volume and depth when compared to a bigger body style.

I ended up with an old Norman B20 Folk from the early 90s (bought it used) that has a similar body size (no cutaway tho) and a very thin neck (thin from front to back, not side to side). It's a wonderful guitar, but it's very much on the quiet side. Sounds fantastic mic'ed.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_____________


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Although it doesn't have a cutaway, the LaPatrie Motif may be your answer. The company is part of the Godin conglomerate, and the instrument is handcrafted in Canada. The body is small, but the neck is proportionally larger with 19 frets. You may be able to get a deal on a used one, but the price has gone up considerably in the past few years.

http://www.lapatrieguitars.com/guitarsmotif.html


----------



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I would suggest a Taylor GS Mini, one step up from a Taylor Baby (I don't like the bolt on neck and joint) - it sounds like a big guitar but it's smaller than a Parlor. 

I recently owned a Seagull then a Larivee Parlor - they're fine for finger picking but sound 'boxy' strummed.

I got my GS Mini for 300$ used from a kid in a Tim Horton's in Cambridge - even for $499 used - it's a fabulous guitar - huge sound!


----------

